# صلوات للقديس القمص بيشوى كامل



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2011)

**الانسان الصالح من كنز قلبة الصالح يخرج الصالح**
 (لو 6:45)







 الصلاة هى تعبير عما بداخل القلب .....
 والانسان الذى ينشغل باللة ومحبتة 
 ؛وتكون مشاعرة محصـــــــــورة فى التأمل المستمــــــــر فى المصلوب والصليب 
 ؛فأن حياتة تتحول الى صلاة






 [FONT=“Arabic]بنعمة المسيح سوف اجمع فى الموضوع مجموعة من الصلوات ​
[FONT=“Arabic] صلوات لابينا الحبيب القمص بيشوى كامل [/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic] وهى مدرسة فى الصلاة[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic] فدائما مانجدة ينجذب بالتأمل المستمر الى النجاة والصلاة[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic] من بين كتابات ووعظات وصلوات ابى الحبيب[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic] هتابع معاكم مجموعة لصلواتة [/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic] [/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic] فالنفس الطاهرة هى كالريشة غاية فى الرقة والنعــــــومة فى طبيعتها ؛  قابلة للطيران بسبب خفتها ؛ تنطلق لتطير بالــــــــــصلاة والتأمل الروحى  مرتفعة عن الامور السفلية[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic][/FONT]

 ان طبيعة العدو الشيطان عجيبة . فهو لا  ينام وييأس ولا يتعب من الحرب ولا يلقى سلاحة لحظة واحدة . وطريقتة  لايقاعانا عديدة...... هو كأسد زائر يجول ملتمسا من يفترسة
 اذا الحرب مستمرة ،لذلك فالسلاح الوحيد الذى يهزمة يجب الا نخلعة ابدا

 وهو  الصلاة   المستمرة
 الصلاة  الدائمة=   حصانة  دائمة







 التأمل فى الصليب هو اقوى مصدر لادراك حب اللة لنا..
 صلاتة وحبة لصالبية
 جذبة اللص للفردوس
 احتمالة العار لاجلنا
 الصلاة هى تحويل الزمن الميت الى عمل الهى خالد
 الصلاة هى مفتاح السماء
 وبقوتها يستطيع الانسان كل شئ
 الصلاة هى مصدر لكل الفضائل
 هى السلم الذى نصعد بة الى السماء
 هى عمل الملائكة
 هى اساس الايمان

 الصلاة هى تعبير عن شوق كامن فى اعماق النفس للتحدث الى اللة





 الصلاة : هى مناجاة بين العريس وعروسة ، ويلذ للعريس ان يسمع صوت العروس بل انة يرجو ان يسمع صوتها (هأنذا واقف على الباب اقرع)
 وامر فتح الباب فى ايدينا نحن






 الذى يصلى لانة يؤدى واجبا علية نحو اللة ،فليعلم ان اللة ليس بمحتاج الى هذا الواجب . ولكن  الصلاة   امر خاص بة هو

 الصلاة هى حركة توبة وارتماء فى حضن الاب حيث يقع علينا ويعانقنا ويقبلنا

 الوقوف للصلاة هو احساسنا اننا فى ملكيى اللة

 الصلاة مع تسليم المشيئة لا يرفعان الكأس عنا ، بل يجعلان كلاكا من السماء يأتى ليقوينا

 ردد اسم يسوع كثيرا فى داخلك فى اثناء عملك واكلك وقبل نومك 

 لان  الصلاة   ليست مجرد وقفة لفترة معينة بخشوع ....









 ولكن
 هى خشوع القلب فى تعلق دائم باللة













 ربى يسوع............​
هبنى فهما وادراكا لقوة صليبك ، واشعرنى عندما اكون فى شدة فى العالم وضد مبادئ العالم انى لست مهزوما، بل منتصرا بقوة صليبك​



ربى يسوع ...​
اعنى ان احمل صليبى بقوة وشجاعة وحب للحق وتمثلا بك، وبفرح وسعادة للشهادة لك فى عالم مخادع​
يا والدتى العذراء مريم ،يا من جاز فى  قلبك سيف وذقت شركة حمل الصليب ، صلى عنى واشفعى لاجلى ،وكونى لى معينة فى  حمل الصليب . لانك مختبرة لحمل الصليب علمينى وساعدينى​
​
وانت يا سمعان القيروانى صل لاجلى لاتحمل صليب غيرى بفرح ومحبة ودون تزمر ،حتى لو سخرونى مثلما سخروك​



ربى يسوع ....​
بحق انت وصيتنى ان احمل صليبى كل يوم واتبعك ...​
وبلا شك كان قصدك ان تحمينى من امراض الكبرياء التى تهددنى ، ومن نفسى الشقية​
​
ربى يسوع انت اعلنت لى ان الصليب هو حكمة اللة وقداسة وفداء.....​
​
انة حكمة اللة فى سرة،لانة لو عرفو لما صلبو رب المجد​
​








​ الهى يسوع ....اعاهدك كل ليلة اقف امام الاكليل واحاسب نفسى واكشف لك جراحاتى واشواكى ايضا.​
يالهى طوال اليوم جبينى يعرق لانك قلت بعرق جبينك تأكل خبزك​



من اجل هذايا الهى عرق جبينك ونزف دما وليس عرقا .​
ان عرق الجبين هو وسيلة الحياة الجسدية .​
ودم جبينك هو وسيلة ابدية​
ان عرق الجبين هو ثمرة الخطية​
ودم جبينك هو ثمرة الحب الخلاصى​
​
اشكرك يا الهى لانك شريك حياتى وكل اتعابى....​
كللوك بالشوك لانك ملك.​
لقد ذاد جمالك عندما وضعوا الاكليل على راسك فكشفوا عن سر طبيعتك.​



انت ملك الملوك​
ملك الالام​
ملك القلوب​
اكليل ملك : الرب ملك على خشبة​
اكليل مجد : تمجد ابن الانسان عندما حمل خطايانا​
اكليل ألم : بدون ألم ليس هناك اكليل​
اكليل انتصار : لانة كسر شوكة الموت عندما وضعها فى جبينة​
اكليل شهداء : لانة اصبح رئيسا للايمان لكل شهيد​
اكليل كرامة : لانة حمل العار ليعطينا الكرامة​








​ ربى يسوع​
جبينى المملوء بالافكار هو الذى يستحق اكليل الشوك، فاربط فكرى باشواكك المقدسة ، واعطنى فكر المسيح​



ربى يسوع​
دعنى احدثك عن اشواكى، فكل يوم اسير على هذة الارض الملعونة تصطدم رجلى باشواكها فتجرحنى وترمينى لقد مزق شوك النجاسة ثوب طهارتى​
وشوك الاماكن الشريرة​
وشوك الاغانى البذيئة ثقب طبلة اذنى واضاع قدرتى على سماع صوت اللة​
وشوك شهوة الاكل جرح فهى واعجزة عن التسبيح​
وشوك حب الظهور جرح تواضعى​
وشوكة الشهوة افسدت جسدى​



الهى اصرخ اليك​
الجسم كلة سقيم وليس فية صحة​
لذلك ربى يسوع نجنى من هذة الاشواك​
يا نفسى الشقية لا تنامى اية ليلة وانتى متألمة بالشوك ومجروحة​
لان يسوع هوفى انتظار وقفتك امام اكليل الشوك ليرفع عنك ألامك وهو يحمل اتعابك ويريحك​



الهى اشكرك لانك شريك حياتى وكل اتعابى​








 ربى وحبيبى يسوع​

 لم تعلمنى بالكلام بل بالعمل ​
امرتنى ان احمل الصليب ، وقبل ان احملة حملت انت صليبك....​
​


امرتنى ان انكر ذاتى ، وانت يا الهى اخليت نفسك اخذا صورة عبدا صائرا فى شبة الناس​
 واذا وجدت الهيئة كأنسان وضعت نفسك، واطعت حتى الموت​​

​[/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2011)

الهى
........
انى اعجب من ذاتى التى تريد دائما مثل ادام ابيها ان تصيرمثل اللة
......
واعجب من انكارك لذاتك عندما صرت انسانا وانسانا عبدا
وعبدايعنى عبدا
اى خادما وغاسلا للارجل
وفقيرا فى المذود ومهانا كالعبد
وتصدر اليك الاوامر من بيلاطس ورؤساءالكهنة كعبد
وتقيد بالسلاسل كعبد
وتؤمر بحمل الصليب كعبد​



​
ياربى​

الى اى مدى اخلاؤك لذاتك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الى حمل الصليب والموت​
















ربى يسوع
لقد حملت النير على رقبتك وظهرك
وانا اريد ان احمل النير كما امرتنى ،انة نير الوصية




الهى ..........
ساحمل خطايا اخوتى ،واصلى عنهم كما اصلى  عن خطيتى .ساصوم من اجلهم ،كما اصوم عن نفسى . ساعمل على افتقادهم وابعادهم  عنها.... بان احملها بنفسى عنهم 


يسوع حبيبى
اهلنى ان اكون سمعانا قيروانيا
​



الهى انى اتصور الان كل قديس
حمل صليبة وتبعك
ولا يوجد قديس واحد بلا صليب .وكما قال يسوع المصلوب​


،،نفس بلا صليب كعروس بلا عريس،،​








الهى لا يمكننى ان اتبعك ان لم انكر ذاتى واحمل صليبى كل يوم
وان كل تذمر فى حياتى الروحية  يعنى رفضى للصليب، وبعدى عن خلاص نفسى . والان ياربى سأسير مع ابائى  القديسين حاملا صليبى الذى يكمل صليبك
اعنى

















الهى ان صليبك الغالى هو اجمل هدية منك لى
اقبلة واحملة بفرح​ 


وان لم ترسل لى يا حبيبى صليبا سابحث لى عن صليب داخلى
ربما تدريب على احتمال
ربما صوم
ربما سهرودراسة كتاب
ربما خدمة


ولكن كل هذا بسرور وكما يقول كتاب يسوعى المصلوب​













،، ان الذين تذمروا وجدفوا 
انحدر بهم الصليب الى الهاوية كاللص الشمال
والذين قبلوةبفرح. ارتفع بهم الى الفردوس كاللص اليمين،، 










مااجمل اكليلك يارب
اكليل العار والسخرية والموت لان فية خلاصى ومجدى
وبجانب هذا العار والذل ارى هالة نور تحيط براسك الدامى
ارى فى الاكليل خطاياى وعارى
وارى فى راسك الطاهرخلاصى ومجدى
فلولا الاكليل لبقيت اللعنة على وبقيت الاشواك فى حياتى








ربى يسوع نجنى من اشواكى.... 
فى نهاية يومى
فى جلستى تحت قدميك
اتأمل اكليل شوكك
فاسجد متذللا اكشف لك كل اشواكى وجراحاتى
وكلما اكشف لك عن شوكة مريرة
ارى يدك اللطيفة تسحبها برقة من جسدى لتضعهاعلى اقدس مكان
على راسك.......................!!!
لتسحب الاشواك..........
من عقلى.. ويدى ..وفكرى..وجسدى
ثم تكومها وتصنع منها اكليل العار
واكليل اللعنة
واكليل دنس وشر ثم تضعة على راسك

[فقط الأعضاء المسجلين والمفعلين يمكنهم رؤية الوصلات . إضغط هنا للتسجيل]


ما ارهبها لحظة
احس فيها بالبر والسلام والشفاء
وارى الالم والدماء تسيل من وجهك
عندئذ اصرخ بدموع وفرح واقبل جبينك واكليل شوكك
اعرف سر خلاصى فافرح واشكر
وتغمر حياتى نشوة من الفرح لا ينطق بها






​ 





ربى يسوع......
انى اشكو دائما انى غير هائمفى حبك
احبك احيانا ثم تسبينى محبة العالم
ثم ابحث عن محبتى الاولى فلا اجدها
متى يصبح حبك ثابتا فى قلبى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






كل مرة اتأمل فى مساميرك اجد حبك مسمرا فى قلبى
لقد احببتنى الى المنتهى 
متى احبك الى المنتهى....... 





الهى ........
سمر حبك فى قلبى 
سمر ايمانى فيك
سمر انظارى فيك
سمر امالى فيك
سمرنى لكى ارتفع من فرط الكبرياء
سمر وداعتك واتضاعك فى قلبى





الهى يسوع المسيح

ثبت حياتنا فيك كما يثبت السندان تحت المطرقة









ايتها القديسة العذراء من ذاق الم المسمار قدرك ايتها الام
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ان كل طرقة من طرقات الجندى الرومانى على المسمار كانت تدوى فى قلبك
(العالم كلة يفرح لقبولة الخلاص اما احشائى فتلتهب عند نظرى الى صلبوتك الذى انت صابر علية من اجل الكل يا ابنى والهى )
ايتها العذراء 
اخبرينا عن مقدار الالم الذى تسببت فية خطايانا لابنك 
من اجل هذا صلى عنا
اشفعى فينا امام ابنك الحبيب














ربى يسوع 
اسكب محبتك فى فمى 
فى قلبى بالروح القدس 
اعطنى كما عطيت المرأة الخاطئة فأحبتك كثيرا






اعطنى ان احبك فلا احب اخر سواك 
بل اترك كل ماهو عداك 
لان محبة العالم عداوة لمحبتك 
الان عرفت الطريق...... 
طريق جبينك والوقوف امام صليبك 





فى القداس 
فى   الصلاة  
فى الصوم


ممزوج بمحبتك ، 
•فألهج فى ناموسك ليلا ونهارا 







​ياسيدى
انا الذى دائما اوثق يديك
وامنعها عن ان تنقذنى 
يالهى
كان ينبغى ان تكون يدى المملؤءة اثما مكان يديك الطاهرتين

ربى يسوع انحنى امامك
واقبل قيودك ووثاقاتك المقدسة

ربى يسوع .........
اعطنى ان اقبل العار والظلم ليس خوفا من الناس
ولا عجزا عن الرد ولكن تمثلا بك وحدك
وكما قبلت العار لاجلى 
اعطنى يا الهى ان اقول مع بولس الرسول





​
(اننا من اجلك نمات كل النهار)
رومية 8:36




​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي بجد
الموضوع حلو اووووووي
ربنا يبارك خدمة حضرتك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي بجد علي الموضوع الجميييييل
ربنا يبارك حضرتك
​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا استاذى على الموضوع الرب يباركك
احلى تقييم
​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي بجد
> الموضوع حلو اووووووي
> ربنا يبارك خدمة حضرتك
> ​


شكرا أختى الغاليه ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (15 يوليو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> شكرا استاذى على الموضوع الرب يباركك
> احلى تقييم
> ​


كم أسعدنى
مرورك وتقييمك
شكرا جدا


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2011)

رااااااائع يا استاذ 

فعلا حياه وكلمات ابونا المحب ابونا بيشوى كامل مليانه بكنوز وكلام رااائع 

ميرسى لاختيارك الرائع 
الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> رااااااائع يا استاذ
> 
> فعلا حياه وكلمات ابونا المحب ابونا بيشوى كامل مليانه بكنوز وكلام رااائع
> 
> ...


مرور جميل جدا
شكرا للمرور والتقييم
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2011)

*صلوات رااائعه جدااا اخى العزيز
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *صلوات رااائعه جدااا اخى العزيز
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


شكرااا جداا
أختى الغاليه
للمرور الرائع
سلام المسيح





​


----------



## Soldier Crist (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا أخونا على الصلوات المسيح يبارككك


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2011)

راااااااااااائع جدا يا استاذنا
ابونا بيشوى مثال نتعلم منه
الرب يباركك


----------

